# Solved: small business server install error



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

When trying to install SBS 2003 I get passed the first disk of the install and install the drivers. I then continue setup and when the computer restarts I get an error. Directory services cannot start. This happens before installing disk 2. This error has happened three or four times in a row. I tried running the ntdsutil and it says the database is corrupted. This is a clean install of SBS. I have also tried the semantic check and some other utilities. This is becoming an exercise in futility. I have the server setup with onboard raid. 
It is the gigabyte motherboard.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=3141&ProductName=GA-MA785GM-US2H

This is setup with a dual core processor and 2 gigs of ram


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

How much memory on the board, try removing a dimm or two, you may have a memory issue.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

I have three sets of memory and have tried all three.. a 1 gig a 2 gig and 2-1 gigs. The same issue occurs. It is almost like I need to be able to install Active Directory seperately but I don't think you can with sbs.
I also ran memtest over night no errors.


----------



## Jbirk (Jan 15, 2005)

I do not know anything about Small Business Server, but if it is like the other flavors of Widnows Server 2003, it should not have Active Directory (NTDS) installed immediatly after the OS installation.

Looks like your choices are Active Driectory Restore Mode or do a Clean Install.

If you have other Domain Controllers, you might try demoting this DC, cleaning AD for any broken/improperly demoted Domain Controllers, then promoting this one again as a Peer Domain Controller.

All the data will be replicated back to it.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

small business server installs ad exchange almost automatically. Here is some of the errors I have been getting. I am going to put in a different raid controller and see if there is any improvement.

Here is some of the errors I get. 
Exchange failed to setup. There was a problem updating the Active Directory Schema. With sbs it is really a no brainer to setup. You just follow the prompts but I keep getting errors. The last error being this upon restart.

Security Accounts Manager initialization failed because of the following error: Directory Service cannot start. Error Status 0xc00002e1. Please click ok to shut down this system and reboot into Directory services Restore Mode, Check the Event log for more detailed information.

When I go into DS Restore mode and run ntdsutil and check the files I get a corrupted database that cannot be fixed.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q256184
Active Directory gets corrupted in the install.

Thanks for responding.
Jerry


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Does the install disc 1 give you the opportunity to install the raid driver for the motherboard?

.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

Yes and it accepts the driver just fine. It is an xp driver though.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Shouldn't you use the one for your Gigabyte K8 Triton GA-K8VNXP from Gigabyte?

.


----------



## chewie1012 (Dec 27, 2001)

The gigabyte motherboard did not have Windows 2003 drivers. The xp drivers installed fine but the Active Directory database kept getting corrupted and the Server OS would not open. I spoke with an Instructor from the local college here in town and he thought it might be the onboard controller. So i installed an highpoint rocket raid 1720 with the server drivers and I was able to install everything normally. Thank you for your attention and help in this matter.


----------

